# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Northern Green Frog Care?

## Elliriyanna

I got a frog today on impulse ( something I have not done in a very long time), It was ID'd as a Northenr Green Frog on another thread, I will post pictures to be sure though. 

I have a couple questions, I read the leopard frog caresheet because one thread said that was similar but I want to be sure thats true. Also I need to know the proper water depth. 

Also can corydoras live with a frog? If they can this would allow my one little baby to have a 20 long. Otherwise I will have to pick up a 10 gallon from my friend.

----------


## Eli

They have similar care, but the northern green frog needs a bigger tank. 20 gallons is great for one. The water should ideally be 6-7 inches in depth. They can live with the corydoras but if they are bigger than him, even though they wont eat him he might get scared. If he gets bigger than the corys, then he might eat them. Greens get about 4-5 inches. 
Another way to ID him is to look for dorsalateral ridges on the sides of his back!
Hope this helps :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Elliriyanna

I will try to get more pics tomorrow. Its been a rough week over here. 

The cities are about 2 inches the little ones are 1 inches but they will grow. I don't know how big of prey these guys go after.

----------


## Elliriyanna

If he can't go in with the xories I can only spare my 10 gallon.

----------


## Eli

Since he/she is only a little baby, a ten gallon will be sufficient for one or two years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ted

I think  6-7 inches of water is to deep ,they prefer shallow water and come up to land often,,you have to keep this frog similar to a bullfrog...

----------


## Elliriyanna

Why don't they just have their own care sheet? Some say leopard frog some say similar to a bullfrog, all I know is I have seen them in the wild= alongside shallow streams in deep grass, seems they don't care if the water is clear, stagnant, moving ect, that stream stops moving in the summer.

----------


## Ted

That's where I've seen them also.alongside very shallow creeks,ponds,mud holes,swamps etc. always thin water and usually on land right next to the water....

----------


## Brian

> Why don't they just have their own care sheet?


The care sheets we have are written by experienced volunteers. "Volunteers" being the operative word :Smile: . There's enough cross over with the care of North American Ranids that probably no-one in-the-know feels compelled to put the time in for each separate species. A "Ranid-basics" like we have for Toads might be a good idea, but I'm not the one to write it as I've never kept any :Smile: .

You're right to observe them in the wild and tailor the enclosure to what you've seen. I've also mainly seen them right along the edges in the very shallow parts of streams and ponds or on the land within jumping distance of the water so they have an easy escape route.

----------


## Elliriyanna

What can I get to mimick grass? I can keep him in as little as 2-3 inches of water but that's as shallow as my filter goes. 

If I save for a terrarium, what size should I go with? 

They max at 4 inches right, swame as the leopard frog ... so why do they need a bigger tank? Just curious?

----------


## Ted

Elli,,, a green frogs behavior is more like a bullfrog than a leopard frog...just look at the two side by side and you tell me which does it look like?a green frog gets large,rowdy and can be demanding..you don't need grass because in captivity it will tear it up,,just a good ,land like area ,for it to get up onto,,

----------


## Elliriyanna

I have never had either so a behavioral comparison doesn't help. I strictly need care advice currently. 

Its been a very very bad week. 

I don't think a bare land area is going to cut  It i believe in mimicking nature the best wecan

----------


## Elliriyanna

Sorry just very grumpy today. 

What size terrarium should I be looking at? I believe zoomed and exoterra front opening terrariums can hold water in thbe bottom.

----------


## Eli

20 gallon is the very LEAST that i would go with. You said you had an extra ten gallon? Thats fine for now since he is just a baby. I don't know how high they jump but i know exo terra tanks are usually quite high. That money would just be put into unnecessary height when you really need floor space. Deep Blue's aquariums are super cheap so i would just go with them.  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Elliriyanna

Exo Terra makes many sizes, many come in a 12inch height. And I have never heard of that brand. I personally don't want another top opening cagd, even if its needed with fish lol

----------


## Elliriyanna

This is the best I can do, Its a jumpy little thing and my camera does not zoom well.

----------


## findiviglio

Hello,

Here's a three-part article I've written on their care; they can be kept with corydoras...not great at catching fish in deep water, and do not feed below water , where corys tend to stay.  if it did somehow grab one, it might run into trouble with the spines, but I've kept together for years with no difficulties.  Please let me know if you need more info, Frank
Meet the Green Frog
Meet the Green Frog
Meet the Green Frog

----------


## Elliriyanna

Its apparently actually an Asian Floating frog? There is not a ton of info out there on their care.

----------

